# Serbian Apiaires



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Is that typical to use a medium on the bottom and deep on top for brood?


----------



## Serbian Beekeeper (Mar 1, 2011)

Barry said:


> Is that typical to use a medium on the bottom and deep on top for brood?



Some of beekeepers use that method, with LR hives, like you can see on the pictures.


----------



## StrikerSonic (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow! Amazing hives!!


----------

